# " الصـــلاة الربانيـــ†ــة " ( بلغات مختلفة...)



## ABOTARBO (12 سبتمبر 2010)

بنعمة المسيح له كل المجد هنجمع ليكم
*" الصلاة الربانية "*
 بلغات مختلفة...
وذلك بمساعدة و إشراف تاسونى *Apsoti*
بنصلى يكون هذا العمل سبب بركة ليكم...
آميــ†ــن
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*أولاً : ما هى الصلاة الربانيــــــــة؟؟؟





إنّ"الصلاة الربانيّة" معروفة بـ"أبانا". ندعوها "الصلاة الربانيّة"، لأنّ المسيح نفسه علّمنا إيّاها ..

* الكتاب المقدس كتاب الكتب ولا نعني بذلك أنها الصلاة الوحيدة، أو أننا لا نصلي غيرها، 
بل نعني أنها مثال صلواتنا ونموذج لروحها وأسلوبها ولا يمكن أن تخرج صلاة مثل هذه إلا من فم ابن الله.
 قال أباء الكنيسة أنها *ملخص الديانة المسيحية* فتتضمن الطلبات والتوسلات والتشكرات وكل غايات الصلاة الزمنية والروحية، الإلهية والإنسانية مرتبة على ترتيب مناسب جميل. وتصاحب هذه الصلاة المسيحي من المهد إلى اللحد ولا يمكن أن يعوض عنها وبعد ما نكون قد فرغنا من ذكر كل احتياجاتنا وجميع ألفاظ الصلاة نعود إلى هذه الصلاة فنجدها أحسن من كل ما تفوهنا به.

*  تنقسم الصلاة الربانية إلى ثلاثة أقسام:*

    (1) الدعاء "أبانا الذي في السموات".

    (2) الطلبات وهي ست أو سبع.

    (3) التمجيد. أما الدعاء فينبهنا إلى أننا أولاد الله وأخوة بعضنا لبعض وإن السماء هي وطننا الحقيقي الذي يجب أن نرتقبه في الصلاة. وتنقسم الطلبات إلى قسمين، ثلاث منها تختص باسم الله وملكوته ومشيئته وثلاث باحتياجات الإنسان الزمنية والروحية حتى ينجو من الشرير. أما التمجيد "لأن لك الملك والقوة والمجد إلى الأبد آمين" فهو خاتمة جميلة ومناسبة للصلاة الرّبانية كما وردت في إنجيل متى*.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*الصلاة الربانية_ باللغة العربية..





  أبانا الذي في السماوات. ليتقدس اسمك. ليأت ملكوتك.

لتكن مشيئتك. كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض.

خبزنا الذي للغد أعطنا اليوم.

وأغفر لنا ذنوبنا كما نغفر نحن أيضا للمذنبين إلينا.

ولا تدخلنا في تجربة. لكن نجنا من الشرير.

بالمسيح يسوع ربنا لأن لك الملك والقوة والمجد إلى الأبد. آمين.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*الصلاة الربانية_ باللغة القبطية


جى ( jeh ) بنيوت إتخين نى فيؤوى
ماريف توفو ( tovo ) إنجيه بيكران ( pikran )
ماريسئى إنجيه تيك ميت أوورو
بيت ( pet ) إهناك ماريف شوبى
أيم أفريتى خين إتفيه
نيم هيجين ( Hejen ) بى ( Pe ) كاهى
بين أويك إنتيه راستى
مييف نان إيم فو أوو
أووه كانى إت إيرون
نان ايفول ( Evol ) إم افريتى هون
إنتين كو إيفول ( Evol ) . ان نى إيتيه
أوو أون انتان ايرو أوو
أووه إيم بير انتين ايخوون ابى رازموس
الاناهمين ايفول هابى بيت هو أوو
خين بى اخرستوس ايسوس بين اتشويس
جى ثوك تيه تى ميت أوروو
نيم تى جوم نيم بى أوأوو شا إينيه ..
 آمين
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*الصلاة الربانية _ بالأنجليزيه





in the name of father ,the son and holy spirit, one god ,amen

our lord make us worthy to pray with all thanks giving

our father who art in heaven

hallowed de thy name

thy kingdom come

thy will be done

on earth as it is in heaven

give us this day our daily bread

and forgive us our sins

as we forgive those who sine against us

and lead us not into temptation

but deliver us from evil

through jesus christ our lord

for thine is the kingdom

the power and the glory

for ever and ever
 amen
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*الصلاة الربانية _ بالفرنسية
 





 Notre Père qui es aux cieux, 
 que ton nom soit sanctifié, 
 que ton règne vienne, 
 que ta volonté soit faite sur la terre comme au ciel. 
 Donne-nous aujourd'hui notre pain de ce jour. 
 Pardonne-nous nos offenses, 
 comme nous pardonnons aussi à ceux qui nous ont offensés. 
 Et ne nous soumets pas à la tentation, 
 mais délivre-nous du Mal. 
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*الصلاة الربانية _ بالالمانى* *
* 
*



*

*Unser Vater im Himmel
Unser Vater im Himmel 
Dein Name werde geheiligt 
Deine Reiche komme 
Dein wille geschehe wie im Himmel so auf Erden 
Unser tägliches Brot gibt uns heute 
Und vergib uns unsere schuld , wie auch wir vergeben 
Unsern schuldigern und führe uns nicht in 
versuchung , sondern erlöse uns von dem Bösen.
Denn dein ist das Reich und die kraft und die Herrlichkeit in Ewigkeit 
Amen*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*الصلاة الربانية _ الأسبانية
 




 PADRE NUESTRO
 
 Padre nuestro que estás en los cielos, santificado sea tu nombre,
 venga tu reyno, 
 hagase tu voluntad,
 asì en la tierra como en el cielo.
 Danos hoy nuestro pan cotidiano,
 Y perdónanos nuestras deudas,
 asì como nosotros perdonamos á nuestros deudores.
 Y no nos ****s en tentación,
 mas líbranos de mal.
 
 Amén. 
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 سبتمبر 2010)

​ *الصلاة الربانية _ كلدانى وسويدى 

*




بابن ديلى بشميا
بابن ديلى بشميا يايش قوذشا شموخ اتيا ملكوتوخ هاوى عجبونوخ ديخ ديلى بشميا هادخ هم بارا هلن لخما سونقانان يومانا وشوق طالن كنهن وخطياتن ديخ هم اخنى شوقلن تانى دحطيلى الن لامبيرتن ال جورابا الا مخالصلن من بيشا سبب ديوخيلا ملكوتا خيلا وتشبوحتا من دها هول ابد ابدين امين 
​ 

 fader var som ar i himmelen
helgat varde dittnman
tillkomme ditt rike
sak din vilja sasom i himmelen sa ock pa jorden
vart dagliga bord giv oss idag
och forlat oss vara skulder
sasom ock vi forlata dem oss skyldinga aro
och inled oss icke i frestelse utan frals oss ifran ond amen 		​


----------



## السـامرية (19 سبتمبر 2010)

*موضوع رااااااااااااااااااااااائع بجد
ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 سبتمبر 2010)

السـامرية قال:


> *موضوع رااااااااااااااااااااااائع بجد
> ربنا يباركك
> *​


----------



## Rosetta (20 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## ABOTARBO (20 سبتمبر 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


>


----------



## romyo248 (9 ديسمبر 2010)

الصلاه الربانيه ايطالى

Padre nostro che sei in cielo sia santificato il tuo nome venga il tuo regno sia fatta la tua volonta` come in cielo cosi` in terra dacci oggi il nostro pane quotidiano e rimetti a noi i nostri debiti come noi rimettiamo ai nostri debitori e non ci indurre intentazioni ma liberaci dal mal ..amen


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 ديسمبر 2010)

romyo248 قال:


> الصلاه الربانيه ايطالى
> 
> Padre nostro che sei in cielo sia santificato il tuo nome venga il tuo regno sia fatta la tua volonta` come in cielo cosi` in terra dacci oggi il nostro pane quotidiano e rimetti a noi i nostri debiti come noi rimettiamo ai nostri debitori e non ci indurre intentazioni ma liberaci dal mal ..amen


*ميرسى لأضافة حضرتك
وهطلب من المشرفة تراجعها علشان انا مش عارف إيطالى

*


----------



## ابن الصوفانية (15 ديسمبر 2010)

ابانا الذي في السماوات ليتقدس اسمك ليأتي ملكوتك لتكم مشيئتك كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض خبزنا الجوهري اعطنا اليوم و اترك لنا ما علينا كما نحن نترك لمن لنا عليه ولا تدخلنا في تجربة لكن نجنا من الشرير لان لك الملك و القوة و المجد ايها الأب و الابن و الروح القدس الأن وكل اوان و الى دهر الداهرين.......


----------



## Thunder Coptic (15 يوليو 2011)

*شكرا على الموضوع الرب يباركك*​


----------



## ملاك السماء (10 أغسطس 2011)

*الرب يباركك على مجهودك الرائع ده ...*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 أغسطس 2011)

ميرسى لمروركم ومشاركاتكم الطيبة
ربنا يباركم​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 أغسطس 2011)

*الصلاة الربانية باللغة السريانى
+ نشكر أستاذنا **حمورابي 
لإضافته..

**
ܐܒܘܢ ܕܒܫܡܝܐ ܢܬܩܕܫ ܫܡܟ *
* ܬܐܬܐ ܡܠܟܘܬܟ ܢܗܘܐ ܨܒܝܢܟ ܐܝܟܢܐ ܕܒܫܡܝܐ ܐܦ ܒܐܪܥܐ *
* ܗܒ ܠܢ ܠܚܡܐ ܕܤܘܢܩܢܢ ܝܘܡܢܐ *
* ܘܫܒܘܩ ܠܢ ܚܘܒܝܢ ܐܝܟܢܐ ܕܐܦ ܚܢܢ ܫܒܩܢ ܠܚܝܒܝܢ *
* ܘܠܐ ܬܥܠܢ ܠܢܤܝܘܢܐ ܐܠܐ ܦܨܢ ܡܢ ܒܝܫܐ ܡܛܠ ܕܕܝܠܟ ܗܝ ܡܠܟܘܬܐ ܘܚܝܠܐ ܘܬܫܒܘܚܬܐ ܠܥܠܡ ܥܠܡܝܢ*​


----------



## توووته (30 مارس 2013)

بارك الله لك


----------



## Strident (30 مارس 2013)

اللاتينية:

PATER noster, qui es in caelis
أبانا الذي في في السماوات

sanctificetur nomen tuum
ليتقدس اسمك

Adveniat regnum tuum    
ليأت ملكوتك                                

Fiat voluntas tua                                              
لتكن مشيئكتك

sicut in caelo et in terra                                    
كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض

Panem nostrum quotidianum da nobis hodie       
خبزنا الذي للغد اعطنا اليوم

et dimitte nobis debita nostra sicut                     
واغفر لنا ذنوبنا

et nos dimittimus debitoribus nostris                   
كما نغفر نحن أيضاً للمذنبين إلينا

Et ne nos inducas in tentationem                        
ولا تدخلنا في تجربة

sed libera nos a malo                                        
لكن نجنا من الشرير

Amen


----------



## كلدانية (10 أكتوبر 2013)

بابن ديلى بشميا
بابن ديلى بشميا يايش قوذشا شموخ اتيا ملكوتوخ هاوى عجبونوخ ديخ ديلى بشميا هادخ هم بارا هلن لخما سونقانان يومانا وشوق طالن كنهن وخطياتن ديخ هم اخنى شوقلن تانى دحطيلى الن لامبيرتن ال جورابا الا مخالصلن من بيشا سبب ديوخيلا ملكوتا حيلا وتشبوحتا من دها هول ابد ابدين امين 
صلاة ابانا الذي بالكلداني​


----------



## Bent el Massih (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*صلاه الابانا بالامازيغيه
*​*
Ababat-nneγ yellan deg ‘genwan
ad ittwaqeddes yisem-ik
tas ed tgeldit-ik.
Ad ittwaxdem lirad-ik di ddunit am deg ‘genni.
Fkan-aγ ed ass-agi aγrum nneγ b-wass.
Ssurf-aneγ iγilifen nneγ akken nettemmiḥ
ula d nekwni i wid i-γ-iḍelmen.
Deg wejaṛṛeb ur γ-ttağğa ‘ra a-necceḍ
Mεana kkes-aneγ ed seg wayen n-dir.

Imi tageldit ynek
Tazmert ynek
Lεazz d ayla-k
I warra b-warra.
Aman numen!
​*


----------



## paul iraqe (8 يناير 2014)

بأسم الاب والابن وروح القدس
الاله الواحد - امين

أبانا الذي في السموات ليتقدس أسمك ليأتي ملكوتك لتكن مشيئتك كما في السماء كذلك على الارض أعطنا خبزنا كفافنا اليوم وأغفر لنا خطايانا كما نحن ايضا نغفر لمن أخطأ ألينا ولا تدخلنا في التجربة لكن نجنا من الشرير - أمين


----------



## paul iraqe (9 يناير 2014)

بأسم ألأب وألأبن وروح القدس
الاله الواحد - أمين 

أبانا الذي في السماوات. ليتقدس اسمك. ليأت ملكوتك.

لتكن مشيئتك. كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض.


أعطنا خبزنا كفافنا اليوم

وأغفر لنا خطايانا . كما نحن ايضا نغفر لمن أخطأ ألينا

ولا تدخلنا في تجربة. لكن نجنا من الشرير.

 لأن لك الملك والقوة والمجد إلى الأبد. آمين.


----------



## paul iraqe (10 يناير 2014)

بأسم الأب والأبن وروح القدس
الاله الواحد - أمين 

أبانا الذي في السماوات. ليتقدس اسمك. ليأت ملكوتك.

لتكن مشيئتك. كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض.


أعطنا خبزنا كفافنا اليوم

وأغفر لنا خطايانا . كما نحن ايضا نغفر لمن أخطأ ألينا

ولا تدخلنا في تجربة. لكن نجنا من الشرير.

 لأن لك الملك والقوة والمجد إلى الأبد. آمين.


----------



## peace_86 (10 يناير 2014)

*هذه الصلاة هي أجمل صلاة.. لأن سيدنا يسوع المسيح هو من أوصى بها..*


----------



## paul iraqe (11 يناير 2014)

بأسم الأب والأبن وروح القدس
الاله الواحد - أمين 

أبانا الذي في السماوات. ليتقدس اسمك. ليأت ملكوتك.

لتكن مشيئتك. كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض.


أعطنا خبزنا كفافنا اليوم

وأغفر لنا خطايانا . كما نحن ايضا نغفر لمن أخطأ ألينا

ولا تدخلنا في تجربة. لكن نجنا من الشرير.

 لأن لك الملك والقوة والمجد إلى الأبد. آمين.


----------



## paul iraqe (12 يناير 2014)

بأسم الأب والأبن وروح القدس
الاله الواحد - أمين 

أبانا الذي في السماوات. ليتقدس اسمك. ليأت ملكوتك.

لتكن مشيئتك. كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض.


أعطنا خبزنا كفافنا اليوم

وأغفر لنا خطايانا . كما نحن ايضا نغفر لمن أخطأ ألينا

ولا تدخلنا في تجربة. لكن نجنا من الشرير.

 لأن لك الملك والقوة والمجد إلى الأبد. آمين.


----------

